# Those "G-Man" eyeglasses



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone know what the proper name for them is? Horn rimmed? Horn topped? Googling isn't being much help.

Here's an example.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

They look like Ray-Ban Clubmasters with regular lenses installed. I'd consider them in the "horn-rimmed" category.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Interesting. Thought it was an eyeglass-exclusive look.

Just out of the corner of my eye... :icon_headagainstwal

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Browline_glasses

Thanks anyways. 

Does anyone wear them? What looks or compliments do you get, if any?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

They were considered quite nerdy at one time. John Belushi used to wear them with clear lenses on SNL as iconic of a middle aged clueless dweeb character. Think pale green poplin short sleeve dress shirt buttoned at the neck with slide rule in plastic chest pocket pen protector. Know what a slide rule be? Best with taped nose bridge or temple. Didn't a character in Animal House fit the stereotype? Different era. Everything geek's now kuel.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

In addition to the RayBans, they look like the Ronsir on the shuron.com website. Also, the ronsir is what Matt Damon wore in The Good Shepherd.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

^ In addition to the aforementioned Ronsir Clubman, there was also the Artcraft Clubman:
https://www.artcraftoptical.com/products/dress/legendarylooks/clubman.htm

They are two different manufacturers, but they use the same name. The more generic term is "browline" frames.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I was going to say that they look like they would go well with a pocket protector, but jamgood beat me to it and said it better than I could.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a pair of vintage Shuron ronsirs in 14k gold that are super durable. These glasses can take a beating. The pair I have are in tortoise. I have a pair of modern Shuron ronsirs as well, but they don't compare to the old ones. The shape is slightly different and the material feels much cheaper and less durable.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Too nerdy, eh? I suppose the thick black frames are more "geek-chic," but to me the REAL geek glasses are aviators with prescription lenses in my opinion. No offence if anyone wears them. 

BOS: Not surprising. A lot of older processes/materials wallop modern methods. Not always, but often.


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Too nerdy, eh? I suppose the thick black frames are more "geek-chic," but to me the REAL geek glasses are aviators with prescription lenses in my opinion. No offence if anyone wears them.
> 
> BOS: Not surprising. A lot of older processes/materials wallop modern methods. Not always, but often.


No ahead of the pack....


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Does anyone wear them? What looks or compliments do you get, if any?


Hard to call Malcolm X "geeky."

I've been looking for something to replace what I have, which is a sort of modified John Lennon that is increasingly unsatisfactory. But I don't want the Anglo-American sort of thing either. These or maybe just standard Wayfarer frames might just be the way to go. No pocket protector, neither.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You think Weezer will pick up on them next? I'd better be prepared. Of course, no one will attribute the trend to me. But I'd be WAY COOLER because I was unique. But would I still be unique if I wore the same glasses as everyone else? Or would I simply be trying to reassert my superiority via a long range satellite that has eight tiny little reindeer doing my bidding every time I click "Buy It Now!" on evilBay. Heck, the last time I saw a marshmallow sundance was back in the early '80s, when I wasn't even born yet and furthermore why are you still reading this? It must be a real strain on the eyes.


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

It seems to me that the frame holding "regular" eyeglass can look "nerdy",but that look disappears when holding tinted or sunglass,a la Ray Ban Clubmasters.I've been wearing the same pair of Clubmasters for at least 20 years (lenses changed from regular to prescription)...they are very durable;I would consider them "classic" and certainly not tech/geek stuff,unlike the non-tinted jobs.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jovan said:


> to me the REAL geek glasses are aviators with prescription lenses in my opinion.


These are what I wore when I flew in the U.S. Navy. I had no idea they were "geek glasses" since they were issued by the Navy for aircrewmembers. The Marines wore them too. And they were prescription as enlisted aircrew could be as bad as 20/100 or 20/200 (I don't remember which) as long as it corrected to 20/20. I was 20/100 at the time.

Cruiser


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

None of the frame types are inherently nerdy per se. They only become so when they are old enough to be passé, but not old enough to be retro.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> These are what I wore when I flew in the U.S. Navy. I had no idea they were "geek glasses" since they were issued by the Navy for aircrewmembers. The Marines wore them too. And they were prescription as enlisted aircrew could be as bad as 20/100 or 20/200 (I don't remember which) as long as it corrected to 20/20. I was 20/100 at the time.
> 
> Cruiser


I can see the advantage to flying in them if they had the curl around the ears like aviator sunglasses. My friend used to wear prescription aviator types. I don't think they looked very flattering on him or me when he gave me the frames. Then again, I'm not sure what I think of the super thin fashionable frames he wears now. :crazy: He had a pair of the classic black thick frames that he was going to give me, but seems to have lost them.

Now, the real "birth control" glasses were worn by my uncle when he was in the Army in his 30s. Awful looking, big and clunky clear frames. I think they may have been issued (which would explain their complete lack of style) but I'm not sure. He wore them all the time outside of the base too!


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

When I was in the Army, we were issued two pair of round glasses, one metal and one light colored plastic. Very few of us wore them. Years later, the metal ones became somewhat fashionable.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I can see the advantage to flying in them if they had the curl around the ears like aviator sunglasses.


The ones issued to me didn't curl around the ear, they came straight back. These frames were used for the standard issue sunglasses for all Naval aviators, but were also issued with clear prescription lenses to non-pilot aircrew members who wore eyeglasses. Here I am wearing a pair of the prescription aviator glasses issued to me by the U.S. Navy. Obviously I had been out of the Navy for a year or two when this picture was taken. :icon_smile_big:

https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kenwc9.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Innnteresting picture... but what movie is Hackman in there?


----------



## Sands Hotel (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello to all,

Ronsir Zyl ebony frames from Shuron are my daily workhorse frames. I couldn't be happier with their quality and style. To answer the OP's question, here's a direct quote from the Shuron website:

"One of the more significant frame designs of the 20th century was the *Browline Ronsir*, the first ever combination frame featuring plastic tops on metal rims with plastic temples. Developed in 1947 by Jack Rohrbach, a Shuron vice president, the frame became a run-away best seller that started a design trend that ultimately affected almost half of all frames sold during the 1950's."

Bandofoutsiders, do your vintage frames have a thinner browline? I have noticed this with older frames, along with different patterns in the "black briar" and "grey briar" colors, compared with contemporary "briar" frames.

Sands Hotel


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

What comments do you get on yours?


----------



## Sands Hotel (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello Jovan,

Aside from the occasional "nerd" or "JFK" puns from a few colleagues, I have received nothing but compliments. Most people, though, make no comment at all, which is fine with me. After the current trend of rectangular frames passes, these browlines will still be going strong. What is most interesting is how their lens shape and size (48 for mine) so naturally pair with the clip-on sunglasses. The larger lens size/sunglass size adequately blocks sun rays. I simply carry the clip-on's in my jacket pocket for quick adaption without the need of carrying a separate pair of sunglasses.

Here are a few screen cap's of browlines:














































p.s. I must add that my wife (and perhaps wives in general) does not fancy these frames on me, though she's grown fonder with time.

Sands Hotel


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

One lesson I adhere to: Listen to smart women's opinions when it comes to the clothes you wear. They usually have a point.

To me, "G man" glasses are unavoidably retro -- as distinct from timeless. Today's Malcolm X would NOT wear them. Unless he was motivated by wanting people to notice his glasses.

I'm with Coco Chanel, or whoever it was who wanted people exclaim, "You look fabulous!" -- not "Your DRESS looks fabulous".


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

Sands Hotel said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Ronsir Zyl ebony frames from Shuron are my daily workhorse frames. I couldn't be happier with their quality and style. To answer the OP's question, here's a direct quote from the Shuron website:
> 
> ...


That's crazy I just had a nice pair of gold filled vintage ronsir type frames prescribed and then lost my prescription Persols when I was due to go to the snow. I bought an identical pair of clip ons and was amazed how exactly they filled the lense just like yours.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Jovan said:


> Innnteresting picture... but what movie is Hackman in there?


I won't bet my life on it but I'd wager it's _The Conversation_ from 1974.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> One lesson I adhere to: Listen to smart women's opinions when it comes to the clothes you wear. They usually have a point.
> 
> To me, "G man" glasses are unavoidably retro -- as distinct from timeless. Today's Malcolm X would NOT wear them. Unless he was motivated by wanting people to notice his glasses.
> 
> I'm with Coco Chanel, or whoever it was who wanted people exclaim, "You look fabulous!" -- not "Your DRESS looks fabulous".


I very much agree with Coco, but you'll note he said most people do not make comments about them. I think that is a good thing.

On top of that, no offence to the smart women I know but if I heeded everything they said I'd still be wearing low rise boot cut jeans and graphic tees everywhere. It doesn't reflect my personality and I won't compromise what I feel comfortable in for anyone. Furthermore, the right woman should not have a problem with my style. (Or can tolerate it at least! )


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Jovan: Quite right. What works always depends most of all upon oneself. 

As for women's commentary on our wardrobe, I agree with you: Don't take them by the letter. No sir. They usually speak another language, anyway.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

While my peers are certainly less "traditional" than I am, I am constantly lambasted for my "old man" clothing- TNSIL tweed sportscoats, blazers, and suits as well as bow ties, oxford shirts, and cap toe/wing tip dress shoes. While I blame it first and foremost on the culture in which we live, I find that tolerance of people's lifestyle lessens when it is a personal stylistic choice and not a PC political statement.

BTW, I like these frames, but they don't look very good on me, IMHO.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree. I think like a lot of things, people are threatened by those who dare to be different.

My roommate insisted I take off my jacket to go on the front porch of some rock and roll place once. It was winter and 40 degrees Fahrenheit out! His reasoning was that I would "look out of place." And what exactly was he afraid of? Someone would mock me? That I would make him look bad? I can defend myself or more importantly just ignore it.

Someone else on another forum says they were hassled by someone at a bar for dressing the way they did. They then explained WHY they dressed that way to the person and asked why they felt the need to act that way. The person not only apologised, but bought him a drink and said he wished _he_ had the confidence to look different from the norm.

As for the glasses, I think they'd look good on me with the kind of haircut I'm going to get soon, but we'll see. I'll need to try on a pair.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Jovan, both of those stories are unreal- my peers tell me "to look normal" whenever we go out- which means jeans and a t-shirt (let it be known that I don't heed their advice). I rarely wear what they tell me- unless I'm doing something like splitting wood, which, let's be honest, requires jeans.

That bar story is crazy, though- it seems almost too good to be true. I doubt I'd have those confrontations, but would let someone have it for insulting anyone's personal choices.


----------



## Sands Hotel (Jul 30, 2008)

Beam: I wholeheartedly agree with you. It is for this reason that the browlines are my daily "workhorse" frames. When it comes to _"love"_ (said with a deep, Barry White voice), I break out the secret weapon: trendy rectangular Ray-Ban RX 5095 frames (plus any Sinatra Reprise-era recording playing in the background). She's happy, and so am I. It is for this reason that I recommend having a second pair of glasses.

Jovan: Very happy to hear that you are willing to give the browlines a try. Shuron has phenomenal customer service. After making a deposit for the price of one, they sent me several frames of different lens and bridge sizes. (Shuron is not available locally - in the San Antonio area.) I was able to select the perfect fit, and called them with the right size, receiving the frames with lenses in four days.

I concur with all of you guys&#8230;if I followed ALL of my wife's style advice, I would not be wearing my favorite BB 3/2 poplin sacks. This forum has helped me so much.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Innnteresting picture... but what movie is Hackman in there?


The Conversation, great film.

Its well worth picking up a good book on Spectacles one with plenty of pictorial information, I have one which has a picture of these frames and just describes them as Classic Horn Rim.

Also I would avoid using second hand frames particularly those made of plastic, my experience with plastic frames this past year has not been good the material gets brittle as the years progress and then their prone to breaking, I had a pair of La Font and LA Eyeworks break on me while cleaning them.

Lastly are they for all day wear or just reading? That is another thing to take into account when considering frames.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

gordgekko said:


> I won't bet my life on it but I'd wager it's _The Conversation_ from 1974.


Bingo.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

To me, those will always be inextricably linked to Michael Douglas' character in Falling Down (not the image I'm hoping to project).


----------

